# Have i missed ovulation - how to check



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi


I am using my CBFM again  - i used it to get pregnant with my daughter 4 years ago.  I did the test sticks as indicated on day 6 and it went straight to high fertility and now i'm on day 16 and its still not showing a peak.


i phoned the helpline and they said that because i didn't restart it property its possible i missed my peak    .


Anyone else done something similar.  Am wondering if i should do it tonight and start again next month urrrgh


x


----------



## hogmeister (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, I used it 3 and a half years ago to conceive my son and have been using it for the last 3 months and it did something similar the first month, went straight to high fertility for about a week or so. I hadn't taken the batteries out which were somehow still working (!) and so I think it was going on info from the last time. I'm sure it will be fine next month, best of luck!


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks so much for that.


Going to restart it properly as soon as i get my period.


Just upset that i missed this month


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Just noticed we are the same age and our first borns are also the same age roughly.


Good luck to you too xx


----------

